# Will this work to test my hydro drive?



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

I've finally given up on getting my 16HP cast iton briggs engine running. I am going to repower it *but* before I invest in a new engine, I need to test the hydro drive to make sure it works. This is a Simplicity 7016H model.

My idea is to try driving the bevel gearbox input with a heavy duty drill. I want to make an adapter to couple the drill to the input. The engine normally drives the transmission at 3600 RPM, but my drill tops out at 1200 RPM. All I want to do is verify that the forward and reverse positions will move the tractor, not to run it for any prolonged period.

Do you guys think this will work for a brief test?

One other thing is the transmission bypass acts by depressing two small button pop ups on the transmission case. This tractor has been sitting for three years and the small pop up buttons remain depressed even when the bypass is lifted up (drive position) Do these pop ups require transmission pressure to pop up or are they supposed to pop up with internal spring pressure? 

-veeguy


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think the drill will have enough torque to do the job,but you never know.
As for the relief buttons,they should rise,when the pressure is taken off them.
You may want to spray them with PB Blaster,or some other penetrating oil.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

If the check valves are free they should pop up when the pump is activated and direction lever is moved through its ranges. You might be able to get by powering it with a drill if you jack up the rear end of the tractor. If the check valves are not free you may be able to free them up with a penetrating oil as John stated above and lightly tap with hammer. If not you may have to remove from top of pump to get them freed up. Most will pop our with minimal effort.


----------



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

*Hydro drive troubleshooting / verification*

I have a used Simplicity 7016H that I want to repower, but I have never seen it operate. I wanted to verify that the Hydro transmission worked before investing in a new engine. I took some pictures of the job that might help out others facing a similar problem.
le...


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I think you have enough confirmation to proceed. How did the BGB sound?


----------

